
Throwing Money at Startups in Frenzy to Find the Next Uber - aagha
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2014/12/16/throwing-money-at-start-ups-in-frenzy-to-find-the-next-uber/?_r=1
======
CmonDev
_" And in the failure of these companies, some venture capital firms will be
brought down, except for the lucky few that actually catch a rising star."_ \-
isn't this investment finance in the nutshell? The only thing missing is an
option to be bailed out by public.

